# Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren



## Hardwarefreak95 (17. März 2013)

*Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

Moin Moin, 
Ich schiebe dieses Problem jetzt schon seit zwei oder drei Wochen vor mir her, aber solangsam gehts mir echt auf die Nerven.
Als ich mein neues MB + 3570K bekommen habe, musste ich logischerweise auch Windoof neu installieren.
Dumm nur, das es sich jetzt nichtmehr aktivieren lässt. Produkt Key habe ich bereits zwei oder dreimal neu eingegeben, es hilft aber einfach nicht.
Kann man Windows da ihrgentwie "Austricksen" oder muss ich mir jetzt tatzächlich für 35€ ne neue Lizenz kaufen? 

Würde mich über reichlich Antworten Freuen


----------



## nanocore (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

Ist dein Windows 7 original..?
Wo bekommt man eine Win 7 Lizenz für 35€??


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

Klar kann man "tricksen" - das geht ganz einfach: Man ruft die Aktivierungshotline an.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

Ruf denn Telefon support an, da geht's, hab auch original Software nur lässt es sich auch nicht mehr auf dem normalen weg aktivieren, komischer Weise wird nach Eingabe alla "Telefon support"akzeptiert und somit aktiviert, ich weiß auch nicht so wirklich was da los ist. Hab alles original und die Rechnung noch, warum mir Microsoft ein neuen key verpassen will verstehe ich nicht.. 

denk mal bei dir ist das gleiche.


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Klar kann man "tricksen" - das geht ganz einfach: Man ruft die Aktivierungshotline an.



Jap, dauert 2 Minuten  Aber man muss auf Zack beim eintippen sein, der Roboter quasselt echt schnell


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

Ja mein Windows ist Legal.
Ich habe gehört die solls für 35 € bei Ebay geben, allerdings würde ich wohl eher bei einem Vertrauenswürdigen Versandhaus bestellen^^
Naja gut, dann werd ich das mal tun und schauen was die mir dazu sagen können.
Und wenns dann immernochnicht geht, dann verbleib ch halt mit nem unaktiviertem Windows, son schwarzen Desktop-Backround hat doch was (nicht -.-)


----------



## KonterSchock (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

An deiner Stelle würde ich alles tun das du kein key kaufen musst sprich du hast doch dein original key, du hast das Recht ein voll wertiges Produkt zu haben sprich dein key muss akzeptiert werden.

ich frag mich warum Microsoft Neue key verkaufen will ob wohl man die Software doch schon gekauft hat, Leute warum ist das so? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*



Hardwarefreak95 schrieb:


> Naja gut, dann werd ich das mal tun und schauen was die mir dazu sagen können.


 
Das ist´n Telefoncomputer der redet nicht viel mit Dir  Du hämmerst nur die Zahlen vom Bildschirm ins Telefon und das Teil sagt Dir den zugehörigen Aktivierungscode. Hat bei mir bisher nach nem HW-Tausch immer funktioniert.

*Aktivieren über das Telefon*


Wenn Windows nicht online aktiviert werden kann, können Sie Windows 7 über ein automatisches Telefonsystem aktivieren.

Öffnen Sie die Windows-Aktivierung, indem Sie auf die Schaltfläche Start klicken, mit der rechten Maustaste auf Computer klicken, auf Eigenschaften und dann auf Windows jetzt aktivieren klicken.*
Klicken Sie auf Andere Aktivierungsmethoden anzeigen.
Geben Sie den Product Key für Windows 7 ein, und klicken Sie dann auf Weiter.
Klicken Sie auf Automatisches Telefonsystem verwenden. Wenn Sie aufgefordert werden, ein Administratorkennwort oder eine Bestätigung einzugeben, geben Sie das Kennwort bzw. die Bestätigung ein.
Klicken Sie in der Dropdownliste auf den Ort, der Ihnen am nächsten liegt, und klicken Sie dann auf Weiter.
Wählen Sie eine der aufgeführten Telefonnummern. Ein automatisches System führt Sie durch die Aktivierung.
Wenn Sie dazu aufgefordert werden, geben Sie die Installations-ID, die auf Ihrem Bildschirm angezeigt wird, mit den Telefontasten ein.
Notieren Sie sich die Bestätigungs-ID, die Sie vom Telefonsystem bekommen.
Geben Sie die Bestätigungs-ID in den leeren Bereich unter Schritt 3 im Aktivierungsdialogfeld ein, klicken Sie auf Weiter, und folgen Sie dann den Anweisungen.
Wenn die Aktivierung nicht erfolgreich ist, bleiben Sie am Telefon, bis Sie an einen Kundendienstmitarbeiter weitergeleitet werden, der Ihnen helfen kann.


----------



## Freakless08 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

/edit


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

Habs jetzt grade gemacht.
Ganz schön lästig die ganzen Zahlen ins Telefon zu hauen und anschließend wieder in den PC 
Aber dafür isses jetzt aktiviert 

Danke euch, ich hätte gedacht das beim Telefonservice kommt jetzt auch einfach ne Ansage "Kaufen sie bitte einen neuen Key"


----------



## KonterSchock (17. März 2013)

*AW: Win 7 lässt sich nach Neuinstallation nicht aktivieren*

schön das es geklappt hat und wir dir helfen konnten.


----------

